# Still haven't found a fix...



## MetroGnome711 (Jun 29, 2012)

So i was here last week trying to find a fix for this issue, but still haven't found one!

Basically, i've clean flashed just about every Jelly Bean Rom i can find, and everything boots perfectly, but if you open the gallery, there is nothing inside. (one or two images only)

If you connect the phone to the pc, i can access the Internal storage and it tells me i only have 17 gigs of free space, but when you go inside, there is absolutely nothing shown. I can't access any files.

Now, on the phone i can access any file i want via any file explorer. The data is present, but not readable by the phone, unless i direct it to where i need to go. I've read that there is sometime of new naming of sdcard portion for JB, but why is there no fix for this, and why do so few people have the problem?

I've been able to flash back to my ics nandroid fine each time, but I'm getting seriously jealous of all you awesome people running full versions of JB. Ha.

I've tried SDRescan, it does nothing, i've tried dirty flashing another JB rom , i've tried wiping down with Android Revolution HD's clean wipe tool... still nothing!

Is there any hope for a android fan like myself? Thanks y'all for all you do. I appreciate it!

Oh, and sorry to be posting a JB question here, but since my problem doesn't seem to be JB specific by ROM (I've tried them all), i didn't know where else to put this!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm assuming you've just let the phone sit awhile after flashing? I usually have this happen for about 5-20 minutes after flashing ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmagameguy (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe not the most ideal solution, but can you pull files via adb?

As far as I'm aware this was an issue on the early builds of Jellybean. I think my original v1 flash of Vicious's Jellybean ROM had the problem, though after I switched to V3/Razor's Jelly/VanirBean I haven't had that same issue.


----------



## MetroGnome711 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for the responses. I FINALLY found the fix. For some crazy reason the Media app was crashing and restarting over and over and over (found this by going to Settings>Apps>Running>Media and it would literally start and restart over and over.) Someone on XDA suggested adding a .nomedia file to the DCIM folder and then restarting. Worked fine.

I had to move all images and videos out of that folder to be accessible, but everything running fine now! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## suppliesidejesus (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy crap. This worked for me. The Camera directory still isn't showing up in Gallery, but I'm not heartbroken about that - I CAN BROWSE FILES AGAIN!!!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

suppliesidejesus said:


> Holy crap. This worked for me. The Camera directory still isn't showing up in Gallery, but I'm not heartbroken about that - I CAN BROWSE FILES AGAIN!!!


yeah, that .nomedia file you placed in the DCIM folder will stop the gallery from displaying anything in that folder....any camera pics should be there, but they just wont be displayed by the gallery.

sucks you had to use a workaround, but at lest you can see stuff now.

my only suggestion to really fix it, is to flash stock and relock, then unlock, root and flash JB. obviously after backing everything up SOMEWHERE.
thankfully i dont have this issue.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I would try moving all photos to a different folder using RootExplorer. Deleting DCIM all together, then creating it once again, moving all your pictures back (without a .nomedia file).

See if the Gallery can see them afterwards.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Best fix is to be patient, go back to ICS, wait.

G NEXUS


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> Best fix is to be patient, go back to ICS, wait.
> 
> G NEXUS


Why?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> Best fix is to be patient, go back to ICS, wait.
> 
> G NEXUS


Patience won't help here. A corrupt file is likely causing the media scanner to crash and usually this can be fixed by moving the affected files to another folder and deleting the .thumbnails folder in DCIM and letting it rebuild and then moving them back. If that fails, moving everything off the sd card to the pc and wiping the sdcard and then moving things back a bit at a time until the issue starts again to isolate the affected file. Sometimes just moving the data off the sd, wiping the sd and moving it back is enough to fix. This can happen on ICS or even older versions of Android as well.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------

